

Ask HN: How often do you click on the "ask" link at top of page? - ColinWright

It&#x27;s occasionally asked how many people here click on &quot;new&quot; to see the &quot;newest&quot; submissions, rather than just clicking on the Front Page, but I was wondering ..<p>How many people actually look at the &quot;ask&quot; link?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;ask
======
ColinWright
Clickable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

